# Insolvency Service of Ireland Website due for launch mid April..still no sign?



## ajapale (17 Apr 2013)

Insolvency Service of Ireland Website www.isi.gov.ie was due for launch mid April there is still no sign of it.


----------



## Bronte (18 Apr 2013)

No disrepct AJ but your post made me laugh. It's looking like no insolvency for anyone in 2013 as far as I can tell. They haven't even authorised the Pips yet. (Personal insolvance practitioners doncha know) And it's looking like only the major firms can become one of those, more jobs for the boys. Need to keep them in business now that other avenues of work have dried up. 

I think Ben Dunne is right, 15 months in the UK is the only way to go.  A load of people who hung around and dealt with the stress and are waiting in hope are going to get a right shock.


----------



## ajapale (18 Apr 2013)

It looks like its gone live now.


----------

